# Missing cooking section - Pastry



## knight76 (Jun 11, 2008)

How can any self respecting cooking forum neglect the culinary art of the pastry chef?

Pastry, is delicious lets face it. 

And currently it is way too difficult to locate the pastry information contained on this site.

Any chance we can start a pastry dedicated section?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2008)

We have a pastry section. Under the Desserts, Sweets & Baking forum you will see a sub forum called Pies & Pastries.

You can find it here.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 11, 2008)

Here we go again!​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Here we go again!​



I can name that tune in 3 notes


----------



## knight76 (Jun 12, 2008)

GB said:


> We have a pastry section. Under the Desserts, Sweets & Baking forum you will see a sub forum called Pies & Pastries.
> 
> You can find it here.



Ah, sweet!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 12, 2008)

My only concern with pastries is how fast you can get em delivered to me!!


----------

